# Question about changing a reel seat



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the reel seat on a Berkly rod be changed out without removing the eyes from the rod? :confused1:


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Paxton,
You can do it from the back. The rear grip will need to be removed down to a clean blank (razor blade) Then the seat (I use small dremmel reinforced cutoff wheels to carefully remove the graphite seats, then the razor to clean any old shim or epoxy residue) reshim the new seat with 3 or 4 bands of evenly biult up masking tape so that it it still just barely slides over the bands from the rod butt. Use 5minute epoxy to save money, rod builders epoxy glue if you want a little more working time and a slightly better bond and make sure that the epoxy hits the sides of your masking tape "bands" or shims. Clean up with acetone and paper towels. Do the same thing for the rear grip, start with a grip material larger than the blank butt and slide it over masking tape shims.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheshirekev,

Many thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Replacing a Reel Seat*



cheshirekev said:


> Paxton,
> You can do it from the back. The rear grip will need to be removed down to a clean blank (razor blade) Then the seat (I use small dremmel reinforced cutoff wheels to carefully remove the graphite seats, then the razor to clean any old shim or epoxy residue) reshim the new seat with 3 or 4 bands of evenly biult up masking tape so that it it still just barely slides over the bands from the rod butt. Use 5minute epoxy to save money, rod builders epoxy glue if you want a little more working time and a slightly better bond and make sure that the epoxy hits the sides of your masking tape "bands" or shims. Clean up with acetone and paper towels. Do the same thing for the rear grip, start with a grip material larger than the blank butt and slide it over masking tape shims.


Very good info! C2


----------

